# Liquid soap turned solid?



## tinytreats (Sep 28, 2014)

So I want to share something very odd. I made a batch of liquid soap and divided it into two. One half was scented with candy smelling fragrance oil and the other half was scented with a cucumber fragrance oil. The batch with the cucumber fragrance oil has gone all wonky. It first turned cloudy, which was no big deal. Then it transformed into a pearlescent milky white. I thought it was so cool and it still smelled the same. Then it started changing AGAIN. it went back to a cloudy appearance and then back to the milky consistency within a week. It stayed that way for probably 2 months. Yesterday when I took a look at it in the bottle, it basically has solidified! When I turn the bottle upside down, the soap doesn't move. 

What in the heck happened?! Is this just the way it reacted with the FO?

I don't think it's the coconut oil that I use to make the soap because all of my other liquid soap bathes are perfectly fine. I use polysorbate 20 in all of my batches as well. 

What is this madness?!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 28, 2014)

I bet it was the FO. Have you tried to duplicate the results using the same FO in another dilution? 

 IrishLass


----------

